# angiograms



## ceesh2009 (Sep 16, 2011)

we work for anesthesiologists and need some help with coding the following
1. cerebral angiogram with aneurysm embolization
2. cerebral angiogram thrombolysis

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ciphermed (Sep 16, 2011)

01926?


----------



## lovetocode (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, anes code 01926 is correct.  Look at CPT code 61624 as well.


----------

